# April events @ The grosvenor



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 2, 2012)

1st Friday (April 6th):
The round the table session with your hosts:
The No Frills Band
bring your tools instruments and join in.



click for large version

The weekly events:
*Every Monday:*



click for large version

Starts around 9pm



click for large version

*Coming soon:*
*Sunday afternoon Jazz*
A jazz duo will be in attendance weekly to soothe your ears with sweet melodies.

*NOT Every Tuesday:* Quiz is currently on a hiatus until its relaunch after operating and prizes revamp, I'll make a separate announcement when this is done.


*Tuesday 3rd: *Grindcore and more
Starts: 20:00
Door: £4
With:

Fetus Christ - grindviolence
Planecrasher - garage/rock'n'roll
Moral Panic - powerviolence
Ghee - lard inspired grind bastards



click for large version


*Thursday 5th: The Picnic Collective Easter Jamboree*
Starts: 20:00
Door: ??
With DJs:

Cheese and Wine (House, Techno)
Cutmaster Clementine (Disco, House, Techno)
Reverend Lime (House, Techno)
Dom (Beatboxing Extrodinaire)
*Friday 6th: Dark Times present*
Starts: 20:00
Door: £5
With:
Rikki Fredo & The Fabulous Fucktones



click for large version
^says bring two locks for all of you bicycle users 

*Saturday 7th: Big Stuff Promotions*
Starts: 20:00
Door: £6
With:

Rebel City Radio
London
Bite Back ex members of Instant Agony and MDM.



click for large version

I'll add the rest in further posts as I don't have time to format it all properly just now.


----------



## Cooking Soup (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh! Vanity at the Grosvenor....a big indie disco for the more mature clubber (ie Loads of Britpop and Madchester antherms) !!!

Saturday 14th April

9 to 3am

https://www.theticketsellers.co.uk/buy_tickets/events/?id=10020162[/CODE]


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 12, 2012)

sorry a bit late with the update.

*TONIGHT:* Nomad Promotions presents:
Door:£5 advance 6 on the door
Start: 7:30

We Are Fiction
Palm Reader
Radio Alcatraz
Northpaw
online tickets(might be a bit late for them though... sorry



click for larger version

*Friday 13th: Punk etc*
Start: 19:30
Door: ?

Dread Messiah
The KADT
The Afternoon Gentlemen
Blatoidea
Noise Complaint







*Saturday: Cooking Soup present Oh Vanity*
see this post here for full details of line up etc





That's it for this week but be aware that we are expecting a zombie punks invasion over the weekend.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 13, 2012)

More extras needed for DIY zombie punk mayhem film shoot Sunday from 11am if anyone is interested.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 16, 2012)

Zombie infestation now cleared, this week's event list coming up shortly.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 16, 2012)

Starting next Sunday jazz in the afternoon.




No zombies will be hurt by this.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 18, 2012)

*Thursday 19th: Big stuff & The Grosvenor present*
Starts: 20:30
Door: FREE - GRATIS - NO CHARGE
With:

The Wot Nots
Just Add Monsters
Alice Rock



Spoiler: a short promo blurb



Together for 8 years 'The Wot Nots' continue to deliver their own brand of no nonsence Punk / Pop for the deranged and bewildered.
Together since July 2008 'Just Add Monsters' are political, angry and hardcore . Be prepared. Also on the bill are 'Alice Rock' who will open up the evening with their blend of Indie / Pop Punk






*Friday 6th: Club Integral presents: Rhinoceros*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £5/3
With:

Clutter
Senor Al and the JJs
Found Drowned Vs Sound Of The Sun
Barking Toad
DJ Jules Webbcore 
visuals by Rucksack Cinema



Spoiler:  quite long promo blurb



Clutter
Clutter is the solo electronic alias for Cumbrian audio/visual artist Shaun Blezard.
Shaun Blezard works between the fields of electroacoustic improvisation, ambient electronics and music concrete, adding touches of anything from dub, jazz and post rock to his eclectic mix of influences. He has played all over the UK, solo and as part of larger ensembles, playing Huddersfield Contemporary Music Festival, Birmingham Symphony Hall, the ambisonic system at Workington Town Centre and a series of village halls in Cumbria.
He is interested in areas of music where genres meet and finding ways to incorporate this melding of influences back into his music. His working method involves the use of field recordings, both raw and processed, to convey a sense of place and narrative, with the immediate sonic environment at the core of his work. He combines this with electronics and traditional instruments. His current set up involves laptop, I-Phone, Nintendo DS, a number of effects pedals, and guitar and bass.
He is also a regular improviser and has been developing ways of working with electronics alongside traditional accross a number of genres.

"A kind of dark, swirling chamber kosmiche/ambient tangent, Clutter has created something organic & cerebral from contributed noises & sounds which he has re-arranged & processed to create something quite wonderful. I don’t particularly want to rattle on too much about this as the music is of a rich, fascinating quality." Norman Records

"Remarkable to think that such clinical instruments as the iPod and Nintendo DS were used as tools to realise this very human music" - Ed Pinsent – Sound Projector

"The press kit posits an overlap between electro-acoustic improvisation, ambient electronics, and musique concrète, but that’s overstating it. This music is more simple and pure than all that, and at its best, we completely forget the tools and genres at work." - Doug Wallen – Cyclic Defrost

"The music on this EP reminds me more of Max Richter's most out there experiments or Nurse With Wound at their most ethereal. Field recordings, strings and dubbed out noises all crop up filling this 3” CD with more ideas than some full length albums. A bold, innovative release that leaves me hungry for more." - Was Ist Das


SENOR AL AND THE JJS
Pimp-suited, Stetson-totin’ three piece Senor Al & the JJs were founded in 2010 with the intention of bringing blood & tequila-fueled
Alt. Mexicana swing, jazz and hard-rock Country to the bars and saloons of London. Featuring Senor Al on electric Spanish guitar and vocals, Hellwood on drums and Kill Johnny on bass, fuzz and backing vocals, the trio are firmly in the tradition of the Americana-tinged 70s London pub rock of Nick Lowe and Dr Feelgood, mixing proto-punk, country, southern soul and early rock 'n' roll energy with cast-iron tunes and irresistible hooks. Their first LP “Rosalita” was released on Shrunkenheads Records in January 2011, and the band will tour Europe this year.

What’s been said:
Senõr Al & the JJs
"A truly blistering set of songs from the alt-country/jazz/music hall burlesque/ Mexicana trio fronted by Senor Al Vaquero. From the happy-go-lucky love song “El Corazon” to the dark and moody cautionary tale “Three Days On The Slide”,
their versatility knows no bounds! They’re signed to the excellent Shrunken Heads Records “...where the bright lights shine, the best sounds chime and the dancin’ girls come walk the line”. Go check ‘em out!" - Live at The Icarus Club

BARKING TOAD
"Everything about this EP reads like a bad acid trip, from the artwork through to the music. What this 3 piece from Folkestone do is blend conventional Hardcore riffs and grooves with avant-garde noise and Jazzy moments from the Sax.

"Opening track 'Big Doom Cunt' is fairly typical of the darker side of their sound, alienating you with its savage anti harmony approach and could quite possibly be the soundtrack to insanity.
Lighter points in the album like that of track 3 starts to show a more melodic approach in a minimalist Miles Davis fashion. Thus proving that Kye can play the Sax just as well as murdering it though a little more care to vibrato needs to be taken in lighter moments.
For me however, I believe their sound worked much better live. The visual image of the band coupled with their mind-fucking sound seemed to have more impact on a stage, after a few listens it seems to induce a headache." Underground Reviews
After track 4 the rest of the CD plays tracks from another Folkestone band; Sleeping Bear. It seems a little unecessary to share digital space with another band especially when each act has such radically different artistic view points.
Barking Toad are brave enough to try something different. Shocked faces aplenty."


FOUND DROWNED
Found Drowned is the provisional (but we like it) moniker for James O'Suilivan, Pete Marsh (double bass) and Paul May (percussion) Our first album was recorded in One Cat Studio with the excellent engineer Jon Clayton and tracks are almost ready to be mastered and released, possibly on forwind More information to follow. We will also be playing a set as part of a forwind showcase at St Leonard's church in Shoreditch, probably in September.

SOUND OF THE SUN
Sound of the Sun is an improvising rock band comprising Simon King – guitar, Paul May – drums and Chris Cornetto- Korg, trumpet, tape recorder and noise. The band are in the Kosmische tradition, creating post-psychedelic free-form rock that owes more to Ornette Coleman than motorik rhythm-driven rock. Sound of the Sun have collaborated with Geoff Leigh (Henry Cow), Fred Frith, Lepke Bulchwalter (Milk from Cheltenham, Die Trip Computer Die), Atsuko Kamura (Polkadot Fire Brigade, Frank Chickens), Alan Wilkinson, Pat Thomas, Sun Zhuo and many others.


JULES WEBBCORE
Club Integral DJ Jules Webbcore has a long history in underground British music, going back to 1978 when he formed avant-garde pop group English Subtitles, who released two singles and an album on Small Wonders Records. In '81 he formed seven piece punk jazz band Gorp who released an album and a short ﬁlm, and in '84 founded Fever Records, releasing records by My Bloody Valentine, Edward Barton and Gasrattle among others. He went on to form Kill Ugly Pop who made it onto the front cover of Sounds and featured high in the Independent Video Charts with a trashy video shot in the old Synagogue in Brixton. He subsequently became a member of Gasrattle, playing guitar and saxophone, at the same time as touring Europe with Kill Ugly Pop alongside Bongwater. He started Grimetime with his freind Shend (Cravats) and released two singles and an album on Kill City Records. He then joined trash rockabilly band Naked Ruby on guitar, who released an album Nothin' But Dirty Lowdown Trash on Go Baby Go Records. Jules set up South London Slags at The Ritzy, Brixton, putting on film and live music, and has been a regular DJ for Kroon Kat Lounge, Go Baby and Nasty Grind playing obscure lounge, R'n'B, Soul, ska, garage punk and rock and roll. He is a resident Club Integral DJ alongside Chris Cornetto and Katrina Townend, where he plays a heady mix of avant-garde progressive rock, wild exotica, soundtracks, weird jazz and obscure library music.



*Saturday 21st: Lethal Trade Takeover:*
Starts: 20:00
Door: £4/3
With:

Any Given Exit
Insult
The Associates



Spoiler: medium sized promo blurb



Lethal Trade Takeover:

Featuring...

AnyGivenExit
Gutsy alternative punk/rock 4-piece. Prepare yourselves for all kinds of kick-ass.
Their first release, The Epicycle EP will be available for purchase on the night.

Insult
Up and coming punk/rock band from Folkestone, Kent... The real deal.

The Associates
Kick-Ass Alternative rock from Folkestone's finest.

+ Hand-Selected Rock Playlist & More acts TBC


£4 Entry - £3 With Flyer or low-cut top.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 24, 2012)

The weekly events:
*Every Monday:*



Starts around 9pm




*Every Sunday:*
3pm
An hour or maybe more of bluesy, laid back piano and vocal jazz with Chris Dann and Lily Shea.

*Wednesday 25th: Scumfest Benefit*
Starts: 20:00
Door: £4
With:

Malignant Tumour
Short Bus Window Licker
Noise Complaint
Discarded
 

*Thursday 26th: King of Spain "par lammers" video launch*
Starts: 20:00
Door: £3
With:

King of Spain
Black Tie White Noise
The Kindling
King of Spain - special acoustic set





*Saturday 28th: Umbela Jam party*
Starts: 20:00
Door: £?
With:

if only we'd been told we could have let you know

[*]_not an actual band name_


----------

